# Howdy



## SgtBarnes (Feb 20, 2022)

Howdy partners my name is Sgt Banes... looking forward to posting here



_Edited by mod: Removed political gif._


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 20, 2022)

Welcome to MartialTalk. What’s your background in the martial arts?


----------



## Razznik (Feb 20, 2022)

Welcome! Feel free to post about anything related to martial arts here!


----------



## seasoned (Feb 20, 2022)

Welcome aboard, we hope you enjoy your stay here.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 20, 2022)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Instructor (Feb 23, 2022)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Feb 23, 2022)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## donald1 (Feb 23, 2022)

Hiya


----------



## Buka (Feb 23, 2022)

Welcome to Martial Talk, SgtBarnes.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Feb 25, 2022)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Feb 25, 2022)

SgtBarnes said:


> Howdy partners my name is Sgt Banes... looking forward to posting here
> 
> 
> 
> _Edited by mod: Removed political gif._


Hello. Welcome.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 25, 2022)

I as just about the ask....Sergeant Robert Barnes or Sergeant Bucky Barnes... but then I looked at your avatar again..... got my answer


----------



## Brian King (Feb 26, 2022)

Welcome to martial talk.


----------



## Damien (Mar 8, 2022)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

